# Storing snowblower in service position



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,
My shed is full, running out of room.
Can I store my Ariens 1028 on its nose,like in the service position?

Just wondered if its going to cause some big problem 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd be concerned you're gonna lose oil from the dipstick tube. I guess you could always drain the oil, as long as you put some kind of note on the recoil handle or electric start to remind you that you don't have any oil in the machine? 

Probably want to drain the gas tank also?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd shim the Front of the Blower to keep oil from dripping from the Fill Tube. I store 'em like that all the Time


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jackmels, I trust your knowledge 
Thanks


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> I'd shim the Front of the Blower to keep oil from dripping from the Fill Tube. I store 'em like that all the Time
> View attachment 155247


Oh no.....now I can add even more to the fleet!!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> I'd shim the Front of the Blower to keep oil from dripping from the Fill Tube. I store 'em like that all the Time
> View attachment 155247



Folks - Those are the snowblowers that Jackmels got yesterday for free ! LOL


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> I'd shim the Front of the Blower to keep oil from dripping from the Fill Tube. I store 'em like that all the Time
> View attachment 155247


looks like they are standing and saluting you.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

With gas and oil drained I'd have no concerns about storing it tipped on its nose. Personally, I'd prefer to store it level just because I prefer to store equipment with a full fuel tank (especially for metal tanks).


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had my machine in the service position for a while, while trying to fix an issue with it. I eventually got some drips of oil from the fill tube. I had the gas tank under half-full, and the fuel shutoff closed, so gas drips weren't an issue (make sure the level is below the gas cap, when tipped). But I ended up putting some plastic down under it, to catch the oil drips. Something to consider. I'd be more inclined to drain the oil first, and leave a note on it, if intending to have it sit that way for months. If nothing else, you won't have to wonder about the oil migrating into unexpected areas of the engine.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have two 40 ft Comex containers full of blowers in the service position....I drain the gas, but you could but some plastic under the gas cap to keep it from dripping if you like keeping gas in the tank.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> looks like they are standing and saluting you.


Or mooning :devil:

(C'Mon! I can't be the only one thinking it . . . .)


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

If only I had the space to store her "Nose down". 

I have to basically disassemble half of ol' Tekkie in order to squeeze her into the storage spot that I have. :sad2:

Sure hope y'all have it easier.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

cranman said:


> I have two 40 ft Comex containers full of blowers in the service position....I drain the gas, but you could but some plastic under the gas cap to keep it from dripping if you like keeping gas in the tank.


i use a a latex glove it works on the gas cap for sure.


----------

